# Mathews 2009 ... countdown begin ..



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

From what I heard, may be 4 new models, 330, 340 and 360 ft/sec. May be one new bow for spot shooting.

Oh well... 34H to go now 

http://mathewsinc.com/


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

From what i read on another site, that 360fps is not a solocam?!!! Funny how mathews bashed hybred/ binary cams all these years because they refused to use someone elses idea and now come up with a "new" bow that isn't a solocam. Interesting to see how they go about eatting their words! Mathews Solocam will have to change their name lol.:zip:


----------



## trlucht (Jun 3, 2007)

New for 2009 is a 2 cam bow. They have 2 new mission bows with a dual cam system.


----------



## flohunter (Jan 31, 2005)

thirdypointer said:


> From what i read on another site, that 360fps is not a solocam?!!! Funny how mathews bashed hybred/ binary cams all these years because they refused to use someone elses idea and now come up with a "new" bow that isn't a solocam. Interesting to see how they go about eatting their words! Mathews Solocam will have to change their name lol.:zip:


Most people tend to check the facts before making a post full of nothing but ASSUMPTIONS. 
Mathews Solocam releasing a dual cam........


----------



## Bunkster (Feb 17, 2007)

flohunter said:


> Most people tend to check the facts before making a post full of nothing but ASSUMPTIONS.
> Mathews Solocam releasing a dual cam........


I hope they do....:darkbeer:


----------



## Zertec (Apr 3, 2005)

*Mathews 2009 Twin Cam*

Well I really don't care what cams or how many cams it has ! , as long as it Smokes the wannabe Bows out there I will buy it, and it has the right name on it "Mathews"...................:thumbs_up


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

y does every1 get on a thread that has nothing to do with the bow you shoot and bash on mathews. they have never done that about any company and they have never copied from another they are the inventors of alot of your great things for every bow company. seriously if your that jealous just join us there is always room on this wagon and we dont discrimanate. i love mathews but i love the sport more and its people like this that ruin it and turn something great into a political debate


----------



## suzukidad (Dec 26, 2006)

MR get greedy said:


> y does every1 get on a thread that has nothing to do with the bow you shoot and bash on mathews. they have never done that about any company and they have never copied from another they are the inventors of alot of your great things for every bow company.
> 
> 
> That is simply not true. Mathews sent out a video by Dave Watson that blasted Hoyt's Cam & 1/2 system when it came out. They stated that they actually invented the system years before, and because it was a complete failure and "didn't work" they stopped researching it. Funny how every bow in Hoyts' lineup has a system that "doesn't work" and the company is still in business.
> ...


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

My last bow was a mathews (Drenalin) and my next bow maybe another if they make some changes? I have had everything from American Archery to proline to martin to hoyt to bowtech to mathews and now elite, so no loyalties here. If mathews comes out with a barnburner that can compare with the best out there and not have to put aftermarket stuff on it (you know i'm talking about strings and grips!) for the same price as others i could care less if it's got 4 cams on it, i'll buy one whatever name is on the limbs! I just think they turned alot of guys off with their solocam ads discrediting the binary cam and then make a 360fps bow that is supossedly using a two cam type hybred? Who's jumping on the bandwagon now?


----------



## Duckdawg (Nov 10, 2003)

Well just to answer part of the why, people remember what you say.
Mathews took out center fold ads, in hunting and shooting mags, showing the archery world how cam&half bows were so inferior to their solocam. Now they are about to come out with a dual cam bow............(who cares, about time)
Centerfold ads bashing another companies equipment. Funny I can't recall any company other than Mathews bashing other companies equipment. 

So if you weren't into archery back then I guess you would wonder why people always T-off on Mathews. 

I hope this sheds a little light on it for you all.

I think pretty much all the bow companies make good equipment. Shoot what you want, just quit being so thin skinned.

Later


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

you obviously have no idea what your talking about. mathews never invented nor did they try to or give up on it darton created the cam and half long b4 hoyt and hoyt decided to take it thats why they pay rigths to darton bowtech created the binary and as for mathews they created the solocam and as for your little apple shot i think robinhood invented that not hoyt and it figures an elite shooter responds to the thread


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

MR get greedy said:


> you obviously have no idea what your talking about. mathews never invented nor did they try to or give up on it darton created the cam and half long b4 hoyt and hoyt decided to take it thats why they pay rigths to darton bowtech created the binary and as for mathews they created the solocam and as for your little apple shot i think robinhood invented that not hoyt and it figures an elite shooter responds to the thread


 So what if he shoots an Elite and posted on this thread? Hoyt guys posted, so what about them? Sounds like he's shot alot of different brands and shoots what he likes from year to year. People can argue till the cows come home about what is the best bow out there and knock people for what they shoot. Does it really matter in the big scheme of things? Mathews invented the solocam, Darton the Hoyt cam&1/2 system and Darton also created the Bowtech binary system. Every company that pays for technology takes that tech. and does their best to make it their own and tweak it for their own gain. People should be happy with what they shoot and be happy for other peoples choice to shoot whatever. Compare different bow companies to different races of people. Who here wouldn't be considered a racist?


----------



## suzukidad (Dec 26, 2006)

MR get greedy said:


> you obviously have no idea what your talking about.


Mathews sent out videos to all dealers with a letter stating their position. They also suggested displaying this video in their stores. 

I do know what I am talking about because recieved the video and letter. Mathews and Bow Tech both have had national ads attacking the "apple". That is public knowledge and undisputable. 

I am an "elite shooter" of an IBO national championship and 3rd in the world when there were 600+ shooters in the classes. 

I speak of facts. They never change....


----------



## flohunter (Jan 31, 2005)

Duckdawg said:


> Well just to answer part of the why, people remember what you say.
> Mathews took out center fold ads, in hunting and shooting mags, showing the archery world how cam&half bows were so inferior to their solocam. *Now they are about to come out with a dual cam bow.*...........(who cares, about time)
> 
> It is comments like that....those based on nothing more than an ASSUMPTION, that make sifting throught page after page of worthless information, just to find a single person who has a clue, so difficult.
> ...


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

MR get greedy said:


> and as for mathews they created the solocam


You sure about that? I was thinking that Spencer (can`t think of his last name) from High Country invented the solo cam.


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

600 plus shooters at ibo worlds in what class never seen it b4 and ive been shooting for years. whos the liar now


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

flohunter said:


> Pleas tell me where you got the information that they are NOW RELEASING A DUAL CAM BOW. Please, tell the rest of us so we can learn.
> Unbelievable.


i guess his assumptions were right. who looks stupid now. mathew did release a dual cam bow, and it a split limb at that. so i wonder how you feel now, eating your own words i guess. alot of people are doing that today.


----------



## bwhutr (Jan 20, 2006)

*new mathews bows*

Seen it this morning on the web site. MATHEWSINC.COM They did make a twin cam bow or what ever they are sayin that it is. I think it was called a monster. I think they made 4 or 6 new ones for this year. But my god the price has jumped another 150 dollars. I thought my dxt was bad but this is just f*&%in retarted.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

zhunter62 said:


> ........., eating your own words i guess. alot of people are doing that today.


Yes they are. :darkbeer:


----------



## roybivins (May 26, 2007)

bwhutr said:


> Seen it this morning on the web site. MATHEWSINC.COM They did make a twin cam bow or what ever they are sayin that it is. I think it was called a monster. I think they made 4 or 6 new ones for this year. But my god the price has jumped another 150 dollars. I thought my dxt was bad but this is just f*&%in retarted.



I think they came out with 5 new bows, the monsters look like x forces.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

I have read like five of these threads. Did Mathews make almost a carbon copy of an X-Force..................Yes. 

Does it bother me..............No.

Does Pearson make a bow that it as fast and 300.00 less with outstanding customer service and support...YES!!!!!


Shoot what works for you.

Catto


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Can I see a pic of these New Mathews Bows?
I cannot get on the Mathews Site at work............


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

jwcatto

You hit the nail on the head....................:wink:


----------



## bwhutr (Jan 20, 2006)

*Mathews 2009*



roybivins said:


> I think they came out with 5 new bows, the monsters look like x forces.


I wasnt going to say anything. But if I was the guys from PSE I think I would be smiling so hard my cheeks would hurt. Everyone knocked them but know look. Mathews jumped ship with a dual cam and split limbs. All in the same year


----------



## Down4dacount (Feb 26, 2006)

*New bows*

340 out of a solo cam......doubt it. 

The other new one looks like an X-Force with Lost Camo.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*picture of the mathews*

i was getting timed out as well but got a glimpse of one of the monster bows....here it is...


http://mathewsinc.com/index.asp?pag...tegoryID=324&ItemID=1473&ProductID=1473#specs


and lets see if i saved the picture for ya'll....
cant get it to go...sorry.....


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

Zertec said:


> Well I really don't care what cams or how many cams it has ! , as long as it Smokes the wannabe Bows out there I will buy it, and it has the right name on it "Mathews"...................:thumbs_up


Where is the beef?

A 360 fps bow today is no witchcraft with a 5" brace hight.
But dont forget to take off your watch when you will
shooting such a bow. You could blast it from your wrist. 

Innovation? They missed the train of the time with the dual cams.
Second ranked technical facts like they claim 
are pseudo-innovativ pretences in disguise.
The suspension of the cables are a senseless and 
ridiculous construction.


----------



## bwanaworker (Oct 5, 2005)

Metrodix said:


> Where is the beef?
> 
> A 360 fps bow today is no witchcraft with a 5" brace hight.
> But dont forget to take off your watch when you will
> ...


Well said.
But leave it to mathews to bring old tech back and call it "new" and "innovative".:bs:


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## -chris- (Nov 7, 2005)

So does the $900 include Mathews putting the sticker on the x-force, or do you have to do that yourself?


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

5" brace heightukey:


----------



## mathews archer (Jul 9, 2005)

*what the heck*

absolute worst line up i,ve seen yet , man did they every go to the bottom of the food chain


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

archeryhunterME said:


> 5" brace heightukey:


5" BH Ouch!!


----------



## 12ring2015 (Mar 22, 2007)

I think they have hit the bottom with the line up. What a joke!!!!!!!!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

all i can do is laugh and laugh ! its really sad isn't it!


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

12ring2015 said:


> I think they have hit the bottom with the line up. What a joke!!!!!!!!


I dont think that this line-up is a total waste, they did keep the solo cam and get some impressive speeds with the reezen's! I think that the 6.5 and the 7.0 will sell like hot cakes, just like the Drenalin and DXT did.

BUT, I do NOT think that the monster xlr8 or whatever it is with the 5" Brace Height will sell, and if they do not many people will like them. I don't understand why they would come out with a 5" BH when a lot of people don't like 6". I find it hard to believe that someone will want to spend $900 on a wrist slapper like that!

I know Pearson has their 361 FPS bow and I am unsure of the BH but if they dropped it to 5" they would probably get 375 or more, but who would want it?

I am not here to bash as I know they make great bows and think they will sell tons, but going to the 5" is just beyond me


----------



## GregRaynoSr (Jan 28, 2006)

*Wow settle down*

WOW. I HOPE ALL OF YOU ARE NOT SO CALLED SUPPORTERS OF OUR SPORT! GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY, WHERE DOES ALL THIS HATE AND DISCONTENT COME FROM! I SHOOT A MATHEWS BECAUSE I LIKE IT, I HAVE ALSO SHOT AND OWNED JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING THAT HAS BEEN MADE SINCE 1972! ALL THIS NONSENSE OF WHO STOLE THIS AND WHO DESIGNED THAT HIS MIND BOGGLING! WHO CARES, DO YOU WORK FOR ANY OF THESES COMPANIES? JUST SHOOT WHAT WORKS FOR YOU AND SUPPORT THE SPORT! I THINK THE LINE UP IS FINE, AND JUST FYI, THE MONSTER IS BEING MARKETED UNDER McPHERSON, MR McPHERSON PURCHASED THE RIGHTS OF HIS NAME BACK TO MARKET THESE 2 BOWS. YES IT LOOKS LIKE A X- FORCE, BUT IT'S NOT, THEN AGAIN THERE A LOT OF BOWS OUT THERE THAT LOOK AND FEEL ALIKE, HOW MUCH CAN YOU DO WITH 2 WHEELS A STRING LIMBS AND A RISER? SOME OF YOU GUYS ARE JUST OVER THE TOP WITH YOUR REMARKS! PEACE OUT, SHOOT WHAT YOU LIKE AND KEEP IT REAL. I AM THE GUNNY

GUNNY
USMC RETIRED


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

archeryhunterME said:


> I know Pearson has their 361 FPS bow and I am unsure of the BH but if they dropped it to 5" they would probably get 375 or more, but who would want it?


TX-4 is a 6.25 BH.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

:happy1::beer:


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

archery ham said:


> TX-4 is a 6.25 BH.


:thumbs_up thanks for correcting me, I was unsure of the BH, but that would pick them up to about what, 371-373 FPS or so?


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I hope since mathews jumped on the binary bandwagon, they can take their bow intelligence and get the most out of a binary cam now like they did with the solocams. Where did flohunter go after bashing us assumption makers anyway?:darkbeer:


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I shoot for PSE and I believe that I like what I see from Mathews..I have known that they would have to go pass parrallel and do something to solve the speed issue!


----------

